# Does carbon paper erase?



## Stratelier (Aug 25, 2009)

Easy enough question, and will probably have the answer long before I can actually acquire some, but anyway....

So I drew a sketch of an anthropomorphized character the other day (sorry, no spoilers).  I orient my drawing pad in Landscape out of habit, but after drawing the character I looked at it and realized that the particular stance I chose would be much better served in portrait orientation.

So I scan it, resize and rotate, ready to print -- oops!  Printer's out of black ink.  And our only local store is sold out of that cartridge, too.

So I'm stuck coming up with alternative methods to scale up the figure to a 9x12" size paper to be redrawn.  Plan A was to print a very dark copy of the linework and then underlay it and draw over... but that's not happening without ink.  I can still print a copy of the piece in any arbitrary color I want, but then I need carbon paper to transfer the copy down onto a fresh sheet of paper.  (Which is probably the better method in the first place considering the target paper is medium weight)

But yeah, I am concerned about carbon paper leaving smudge or transfer marks in empty space of the paper.  I want to limit that, and I don't want the transfer to interfere with the inking/coloring later on.

Plan B is


----------

